# Visa 457 - After Medical finalised



## Rigo & Karla (Apr 16, 2008)

How long takes to get the visas after medicals have been finalised? What is the average time?

Thanks
Rigo & Karla


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Rigo & Karla,

Welcome to the forum. 

If you check out timeline that will have the most recent time scales. If you search through the threads on this forum Dolly started a thread about this but I'm not sure if it's been updated. 

I was on a skilled independent visa so I can't help you with your visa type, but our wait was a matter of weeks. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Rigo & Karla,

Like Karen, can't help you with timelines on your visa, but we came out on the old 139 Designated Area Sponsored and from sending medicals to getting visas was about 7 weeks.

Dolly


----------



## Rigo & Karla (Apr 16, 2008)

The visas are e457


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

Took exactly a week for ours, from chest x-ray to visa being granted. Must be some sort of record.


----------



## Rigo & Karla (Apr 16, 2008)

Gail, It should be a time record. I am still waiting. Tha last update was that "the aplication being processed further" May 3rd. I hope that we get the visas shortly.

Gail, when the visa is granted you have to mail your passports to the embassy or it is not neccesary? Do you need a visa stamp in your passport?

My agent said that I'm gonna receive an email notification.

Thanks for your comment.

Rigo


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

In our case we don't have to - we just take the paperwork with us to show immigration. Then we have to go see our Migration agent within 4 weeks and she sticks our visa into the passport. We just got an email with a couple of attachments. One for each of us.

Hope it turns up soon!

Gail


----------



## RedRose (May 14, 2008)

Hi Rigo,

Mine is also the similar case. Our agent applied on 9th May and by 13th medical report has reached there and now status is medical report finalised.

When you file was applied?

pls. let me know further progress.


RedRose


----------



## Barrow (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

We got our 467 in Aus and it took two weeks from application to sticking the visa into our passports. I did the whole thing on my own no agents used or needed. I did pre-empt the medical requirement though and phoned the hospital on the list and booked the medical myself so when they asked me to go for a medical I gave them the results and a few days later got the email to say that I could go and get the visa.

Cheers
Barrow


----------



## Rigo & Karla (Apr 16, 2008)

Friends,

Finally we got our 457 Visas on May 28th. The whole process took 3 months. When we received the approval notification we had to send the passports to the Embassy in Washington here in USA for visa stamp (Normally takes from 7 to 10 business days).

When our medicals were finalised took 1 month then the status was "application being processed further". From this status to "Application approved" was 1 month.

Thanks to all for your help

Rigo


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Rigo & Karla said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally we got our 457 Visas on May 28th. The whole process took 3 months. When we received the approval notification we had to send the passports to the Embassy in Washington here in USA for visa stamp (Normally takes from 7 to 10 business days).
> 
> ...


That's not bad. It took us about 2 1/2 months during the Christmas season, so it wasn't unreasonable.

Now we've started the process for permanent residency, and we're told it should take about 2 months (employer sponsored). Let's hope so!

congrats on getting your visa


----------

